# Stream and Prime video



## constructionlaw (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a newly activated stream, a mini and a premiere 4. I saw Amazon prime as an option on some shows but when I try to use that option I only get a blank screen. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

What OS version is everything on?
System Information screen.


----------



## constructionlaw (Aug 23, 2013)

Stream is 20.4.6. mini and Premiere are 20.4.7a. Premiere and mini on moca connection


----------



## constructionlaw (Aug 23, 2013)

One more thing, the VOD option only allows watch on tv. One other piece of information, some Prime shows show the watch on TV option (American Horror Story for instance) while some (orphan black) only show blank screen on Prime.


----------

